# A Vizsla with a Chihuahua



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a roommate who is thinking about getting a Chihuahua and she has asked me first what I thought about the idea. I don't want to tell her that she can't get a dog because we already have one dog in the house (a super energetic Vizsla) but I get nervous thinking about a Vizsla and a Chihuahua living in a house together. I've read many places about bigger dogs accidentally hurting smaller dogs when playing and I don't want that to happen.

Have any of you had experience with a Vizsla and a small dog living together? What are your thoughts?


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a vizsla and a chihuahua.
My chihuahua was two years old when we got our vizsla.
We have had no problems.
They play and roll and fight.


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

I have a 9 month old Vizsla and my parents have a chihuahua that just turned two years old. They don't live together but see eachother at least 3 times a week. My Vizsla absolutely loves the chihuhua but doesn't know how to play gentle at all so the chihuahua doesn't trust him at all. She has been knocked down, jumped on and pawed in the face numerous times by him so i can't say I blame her. Usually when he gets too close she barks, growls and snaps at him and this doesn't seem to deter him at all. It actually makes him want to play with her more. I think they would be ok if they actually lived together and had to deal with eachother everyday though, but I'm sure it would take awhile for them to get used to eachother. Well, especially if your Vizsla plays really rough like mine.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a vizsla and look after my friends toy yorkie pup- I have her mon to 5 from half 7 in the morn til 7 at nght, and she sometimes stays the night too so its pretty much like she lives with us. I had the same concerns to as when I was asked to look after her, especially as when she was only a pup she weighed 1lb, I thought my viz would send her flying. They get on sooo well, I think Wiley prefers her to bigger dogs, they absolutely LOVE eachother, the yorkie pup climbs all over wiley and follows him everywhere. We introduced them slowly and if you supervise them when playing they should be fine. Dogs are very good at adjusting, and if he your viz plays rough, it will hopefully help them to learn to play gentle.


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your responses


----------

